# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > О нас >  Привычки, хорошие и не очень.

## Irina

*У каждого есть свои привычки, любимые и не очень, хорошие и плохие, вредные и которые нам даже нравятся. А какие привычки есть у вас?*

----------


## Irina

Из хороших привычек -  никуда никогда не опаздывать; не обещать никогда того, что не смогу сделать.
Из плохих - привычка пить огромное количество кофе.

----------


## ПаранойА

Привычки...эмм..
Приходить куда-либо заранее. И потом ждать долго и упорно.
Кусать губы, аж прям до крови.
Грызть ногти) И такое бывает)
После себя мыть посуду)

----------


## Sanych

Я пунктуальный человек, и не люблю когда другие тормозят действие какое-либо.

----------


## Irina

Есть нехорошая привычка - от избытка чувств совершать импульсивные поступки, о которых потом могу пожалеть.

----------


## PatR!oT

над кем либо пошутить или кого  либо помучать ))))

----------

